# Skinny pigs? Or hairless guinea pigs?



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Can you keep these with normal guinea pigs or do you have to keep them separately?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Can be kept with "normal (beautiful :lol2" guinea pigs .


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Can be kept with "normal (beautiful :lol2" guinea pigs .


Does that mean that they can???


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

TheToad888 said:


> Does that mean that they can???


Yes, they can be kept with "normal" G.pigs. 
BTW, wrong section :lol2: J/K.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I dont see why not but you would prob have to keep them all inside. Put this on the domestics and you`ll get more response. A couple of people on here keep theses cuties


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Just wondered,

do they have to have heat or can they be kept outside in like a hutch if they have other furry piggy friends and loads of bedding? What would happen if a hairless/hairy ginea pig mated?

Just wondering


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Just been on Zoexxx webpage on here..

PreciousSkinnies


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Just wondered,
> 
> do they have to have heat or can they be kept outside in like a hutch if they have other furry piggy friends and loads of bedding? What would happen if a hairless/hairy ginea pig mated?
> 
> Just wondering


Cant be kept outside, they need to be kept at 24C+ and if they mated (they WILL mate [if they are opposite sex obviously :lol2::blush:]) you can get skinnies or furred carrying skinnie .


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Oki thanks alot  thats them out the question then, :bash:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

If you could keep them in a well insulated shed/barn then they would be ok with loads of bedding and others to cuddle up to, but they COULD still get cold in the winter.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Well i have a small touring caravan which is what i was planning on keeping the house in, was planning on getting around 5 altogether, mainly hairy but though it would be nice to have a hairless you know.. thansk alot for you help


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Well i have a small touring caravan which is what i was planning on keeping the house in, was planning on getting around 5 altogether, mainly hairy but though it would be nice to have a hairless you know.. thansk alot for you help


We keep these Joe, they are ultra cute,I think they look like tiny rhinos, we keep them inside,they do need to be warm and they eat LOADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

africa said:


> We keep these Joe, they are ultra cute,I think they look like tiny rhinos, we keep them inside,they do need to be warm and they eat LOADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:2thumb:


 

yeah apparently they eat 3 times as much but then again we would know about that... lol


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> yeah apparently they eat 3 times as much but then again we would know about that... lol


Yup, plenty of human piggies in this house :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

africa said:


> Yup, plenty of human piggies in this house :lol2:


i meant the skunks, but there is that:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

:devil: yeah they are always on the scrounge when they've just eaten :lol2:


----------

